# Let's see those floppy earred GS



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

I see so many beautiful pic of GS with both ears standing, there must be some with both or one ear down. Let's share these adorable pics also.

IMG]http://i318.photobucket.com/albums/mm423/Lukasmom2006/Lukashisball.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, great thread. Here is my Massie, most likely a mix but all gsd in heart and personality. I loved her ears so much I was disappointed when I rescued Basu because his were all the way up!


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Thea's ears give her SOOO MUCH personality!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh goody, an excuse to post pics of Cashdog!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Wow, great looking dogs you guys.









Here's my boy (and boss over here in the studio) - Dalton. An 8 year old purebred GSD, black & silver bi-color with discoid lupus.

First shot from this past weekend.









This past winter after stealing the horses' Jolly Ball (you can see the bi-color markings on his legs in this picture).









At 5 years (before the lupus started attacking his nose) with his favorite ball.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

My floppy-eared Misha


















And here she is soooooo tired....


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

Please post your pics of your adorable floppy earred GS, I am curious to see how many are out there.


----------



## Sacha102 (Jun 7, 2007)

Heres My Gorgeous Little Man Kobi....Gives him so much character!!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm new to German Shepherds so I'm curious: is there any particular reason that some of them don't stand all the way up? I've heard that some people tape the ears to help them, but I don't think I would, they are adorable with floppy ears! You guys have beautiful dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Not_Just_A_DogI'm new to German Shepherds so I'm curious: is there any particular reason that some of them don't stand all the way up? I've heard that some people tape the ears to help them, but I don't think I would, they are adorable with floppy ears! You guys have beautiful dogs.


its mostly genetics (weak cartilage), but there are a few other things that can play a part as well... such as diet, illness, etc.

even dogs that have erect ears - there are still variations regarding size / strength / mobility. my male for instance - he's got very big heavy ears with softer tips... if he lays on them too long, or if they get wet - they hang. my females ears are shorter, thinner and firmer - they never drop for anything. hers also took alot longer to stand (i think she was 1yr)


----------



## shepherd girl (Jul 6, 2008)

BEAR 10mths old








[/img]


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

Dont be shy, post a pic of your floppy earred GS. There has to be more adorable fur babies than what has been posted. I dont think It is that rare. As you can see, they are all adorable and unique. Share your pics and show them off.


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry for keep moving this thread back, but I know there are more floppy earred GS than what has been posted. As you can see they are adorable. They are so unique. I love seeing pic's of these cuties. Please post your pic of floppy earred cutie and show them off.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There was another thread like this--anyone know where that went?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Ruth - It was probably pruned


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

bump for the floppy-eared club!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Here's our Miss Floppy Ears, Chara.</span>








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## DML54 (Feb 1, 2006)

Chara is beautiful! Such a serene face. Gotta love those 
ears!


----------



## GermanShepherdLover (Sep 15, 2007)

I just love the black and white pic... She is beautiful. Keep posting these adorable pics.


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

Samantha:










Max:


----------

